
UK to require all new homes have electric vehicle charging capabilities - mnmlsm
https://www.techspot.com/news/75410-uk-require-all-new-homes-have-electric-vehicle.html
======
billpg
I would like to see a world where I can park at work or at my friend's house,
I plug the car in, wait for the light to turn green, and I walk away. In that
time, the car and the charging station have talked to each other and arranged
to put it on my home electricity account.

No scanning my card or anything, this is 2018 dag nabbit.

------
detaro
Misleading headline and reporting: there's merely a proposal to do this.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-44759150](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-44759150)

